# sA wanting to work in India



## jui (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all

I'm a south African Indian looking for Human Resource Management expat jobs in India preferably or the East in general. Kindly advise how I can go about this in a speedy fashion?

Your comments/insights much appreciated.

Thanks
J


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jui said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a south African Indian looking for Human Resource Management expat jobs in India preferably or the East in general. Kindly advise how I can go about this in a speedy fashion?
> 
> ...


Would it not be better to post this on the India thread?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jui said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a south African Indian looking for Human Resource Management expat jobs in India preferably or the East in general. Kindly advise how I can go about this in a speedy fashion?
> 
> ...


Would it not be better to post this on the Asia thread?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

India Expat Forum for Expats Living in India - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## jui (Mar 6, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Would it not be better to post this on the India thread?


Noted. Thanks


----------

